# Is there any way to tell if your PM has been read?



## 3kids4me (Jun 8, 2005)

On some other boards, you can check to see if your PM was read, but I can't figure out how to do this on this board.  Is it possible?

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## Icarus (Jun 8, 2005)

Other boards using vbulletin allow you to request a read receipt when you send the PM. I don't know (because I haven't sent any here) if that feature is turned on here or not.

If it is, when you hit 'send' you'll get a pop-up asking you if you want a read receipt. You hit 'ok' to request the receipt or 'cancel' to not request a read receipt. If you didn't get that pop-up window when you sent it, then it's probably not enabled here.

-David


----------



## bigfrank (Jun 8, 2005)

Sharon it works the same as Tstips. It works as David said.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 8, 2005)

I always get the "read receipt" message and I do click yes, but I'm not even sure what a "read receipt" is supposed to look like.  Is it another PM sitting in my box?

On Disboards, I can go into "sent pms" and see if something was read and when.  I guess that's what I was talking about...but I'm curious to know how to find the read receipts since I have clicked "yes" the few times I've sent PMs here so far.

Sharon


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 8, 2005)

The best way to find out is tor try it.  I sent Sharon a private message and requested a receipt.  I asked her to send a message back doing the same thing.  We'll report the results on this thread.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 8, 2005)

Reporting from this end.

As soon as I logged back on to the TUG site, I got a textbox window telling me that my message had been read.  After I clicked "okay" I then got another text box window telling me that I had a private message and asked if I wanted to read it in a new window.  I clicked "Yes," but then was told that the message could not be read -- that the problem might be that it is being blocked by a popup blocker.  (Probably true.)  I could read the message by clicking the "Private Messages" link found on the upper right hand corner of the screen.

In short, it appears to be a no brainer.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 8, 2005)

Okay, so I don't get anything that pops up telling me that my message has been read.  

However, I do get a pop-up that tells me when I have a new message.

Interesting....I wonder if I somehow need to enable the "receipt" mode.

Sharon


----------



## MarTN (Jun 8, 2005)

Click on* User CP * (User Control Panel).  On that page, in the left column, click *Track Messages.*  It will tell you the date and time the recipient read the message.


----------

